# Suggested reading?



## NiceShootinTex (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm interested in getting some good instructional books, primarily for shooting but specifically for accuracy, trigger control, etc. I'm looking for some suggestions. If you can name one book that has taught you the most which would it be?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Marksmanship Primer by Jim Casada

Palladium Press publishes a wide range of products including The Second Amendment Primer and The Firearms Classics Library - Palladium Press


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Online is this series from the US Army Marksmanship Unit.

CMP - First Shot Online!


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

The best single book I've read has been Surgical Speed AShooting by Andy Stanford. Once you have that down cold, it's Brian Enos' Beyond Fundamentals.

For DVDs, it's undoubtedly Matt Burkett's series, especially lessons 1-4 (available as a set).

Anything by Suarez is worth a read.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

"The Perfect Pistol Shot" by Albert League is pretty good.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Fyi, thread is 4 years old.

Welcome to the forum though.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Howy and welcome


----------



## Shilp (Oct 20, 2015)

How would you guys suggests for me to improve the site Gunivore? I am planning on writing on more gun types but other than that what would be a good idea?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If your site is dealing at all with defensive carry, I'd suggest these books:

The Law of Self Defense by Andrew F Branca
The Aftermath: Lessons in Self Defense: what to expect when the shooting stops by Jim Flemming
Gun Digest Book of Concealed Carry by Massad Ayoob
Deadly force - Understanding your Right to Self Defense by Massad Ayoob
Gun Safety in the Home by Massad Ayoob


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

welcome

my favorite and the best book I read to help me shoot was Perfect pistol shot by al league(on amazon)

he has a blog called perfect pistol shot and is releasing a defensive series called practics

I also read masaad ayoob and likes andy sanfords book.

safe shooting to ya-- keep that finger off the trigger will ya?

front sight focus and a slow deliberate trigger pull are 2 of the best pieces of advice I have hgad


----------



## Shilp (Oct 20, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If your site is dealing at all with defensive carry, I'd suggest these books:
> 
> The Law of Self Defense by Andrew F Branca
> The Aftermath: Lessons in Self Defense: what to expect when the shooting stops by Jim Flemming
> ...


Thanks. I will check those out.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

Any handgun book on Amazon by Grant Cunningham. Great info, without the ego and BS.
For new folks, his Gun Digest books "Handguns" and "Revolvers".


----------

